# Georgia's Chattahoochee River trip



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm heading to Georgia at the end of the month to go fly fishing for trout on the Chattahoochee has anyone fish that or does anyone know access points and is the fishing good just looking for any general information that could help me


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Where in Georgia? Chattahoochee is a looonnngggg drink of water. Parts of it were in my backyard for 5 or 6 years, so depending on location I can help you out. My profile picture is actually of a big shoal bass caught in a lowhead dam tailrace on the 'Hooch. Can be phenomenal with hyper-aggressive fish during the heat of summer!


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm looking for wadeable parts for brownies and rainbows I'm staying in Decatur and I'm expecting I will have to drive near the dam like 30 min away I have no clue haha still researching, just want to hook into some nice wild Browns tired of catching little ones here in Ohio, I heard it's heavily stocked with rainbows so I'm not worried about not catching any I just need access points on suggestions and info that can help


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is the orvis report on the river. It should give some info on access and flies, and what not
http://www.orvis.com/fishing_report.aspx?locationid=5945


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

grant778 said:


> Here is the orvis report on the river. It should give some info on access and flies, and what not
> http://www.orvis.com/fishing_report.aspx?locationid=5945


I haven't fished this stream, but I can vouch for the accuracy and helpfulness of the Orvis reports pages. I used them a lot on my trip to Colorado last fall, and also a trip to Tennessee a few weeks ago. Both times and for all streams I checked, the information was extremely accurate and helpful.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

That's about 3 hours north of my stomping grounds. I will say this, any dam along the river can be phenomenal fishing during a water release, and most of the tailraces do have shore access. HUGE stripes, big trout, and an assortment of other species turn on when the current runs and the water swells. Wish I had more location-specific info, but like I said, just a bit north of my expertise.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream, curious on which streams you fished in Tennessee? I have never used the Orvis report but will give it a shot the next time I am down there.


----------



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info and I planed on wading and talked to the Orvis store in Atlanta and they said its a pretty deep river but there are wadeable sections, I thought about getting a guide and doing a drift trip but idk I wanted to keep it cheep and it seems like it has a huge trout population and j would be fine if I just went out alone


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> TheCream, curious on which streams you fished in Tennessee? I have never used the Orvis report but will give it a shot the next time I am down there.


Both the South Holston and Watauga Rivers.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Both the South Holston and Watauga Rivers.


I have fished th SoHo, awesome river and had great success on it but have never been on the Watauga, how was it?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> I have fished th SoHo, awesome river and had great success on it but have never been on the Watauga, how was it?


When it was at fishable levels it was really good. Average fish size was smaller but the fish were more cooperative. It had an epic change when it was generating, though. The SoHo obviously is a lot different at generation time, too, but the water levels rose much faster on the Watauga and were much higher than at non generating times. I'd not want to be on the wrong side of the Watauga when the generation started if I were wading.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

TheCream said:


> When it was at fishable levels it was really good. Average fish size was smaller but the fish were more cooperative. It had an epic change when it was generating, though. The SoHo obviously is a lot different at generation time, too, but the water levels rose much faster on the Watauga and were much higher than at non generating times. I'd not want to be on the wrong side of the Watauga when the generation started if I were wading.


Curious if you have ever fished the smaller water above the lake (Watauga)? I drove by there a few months back. It looked really good.


----------

